# spamassassin + MySql problem[solved]

## concord

Dear Sirs:

Problem section in attached testing file is:

[7810] dbg: bayes: database connection established

[7810] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[7810] dbg: bayes: unable to initialize database for root user, aborting!

But the section regarding AWL is ok:

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based connected to DBI:mysql:spasql:localhost:3306

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based using username: root

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based get_addr_entry: found existing entry for leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in|ip=none

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in|ip=none scores 3/12.137

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: AWL active, pre-score: 5.325, autolearn score: 5.325, mean: 4.04566666666667, IP: undef

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based add_score: new count: 4, new totscore: 17.462 for leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in|ip=none

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based finish: disconnected from DBI:mysql:spasql:localhost:3306

The /etc/mail/spamassassin/secrets.cf is:

# The below sample from bug 91430 is an example of using mysql

# for spam filter storage

#(Tell Spamassissin to use MySQL for bayes data

bayes_store_module              Mail::SpamAssassin::BayesStore::MySQL

bayes_sql_dsn                   DBI:mysql:spasql:localhost:3306

bayes_sql_username              spasql

bayes_sql_password              *************

#(Tell Spamassissin to use MySQL for AWL data

auto_whitelist_factory          Mail::SpamAssassin::SQLBasedAddrList

user_awl_dsn                    DBI:mysql:spasql:localhost:3306

user_awl_sql_username           spasql

user_awl_sql_password           *************

Attached testing file for spamassassin;

ibm ~ # spamassassin -D < testmail

[7810] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all

[7810] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG

[7810] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.1.0

[7810] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[7810] dbg: util: running in taint mode? no

[7810] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes

[7810] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.49

[7810] dbg: dns: name server: 192.168.1.2, family: 2, ipv6: 0

[7810] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

[7810] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for sys rules pre files

[7810] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for default rules dir

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/10_misc.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/11_gentoo.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_advance_fee.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_anti_ratware.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_body_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_compensate.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_dnsbl_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_drugs.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_fake_helo_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_head_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_html_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_meta_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_net_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_phrases.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_porn.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_ratware.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_uri_tests.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/23_bayes.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_accessdb.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_antivirus.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_es.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_pl.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_dcc.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_domainkeys.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_hashcash.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_pyzor.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_razor2.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_replace.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_spf.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_textcat.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_de.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_fr.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_it.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_nl.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pl.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pt_br.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/50_scores.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_awl.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_spf.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_subject.cf

[7810] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_adult.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum0.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum1.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj0.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj1.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj_eng.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header0.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header1.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header_eng.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_highrisk.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html0.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html1.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html_eng.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu0.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu1.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_oem.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_random.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_ratware.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_specific.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_spoof.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_unsub.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri0.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri1.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri_eng.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_whitelist.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_bml_post25x.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_redirect_post3.0.0.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/99_sare_fraud_post25x.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/antidrug.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/bogus-virus-warnings.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/random.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/secrets.cf

[7810] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf

[7810] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin" for user state dir

[7810] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin/user_prefs" for user prefs file

[7810] dbg: config: read file /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC from @INC

[7810] dbg: dcc: network tests on, registering DCC

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC=HASH(0x82e2bac)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[7810] dbg: pyzor: network tests on, attempting Pyzor

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x8ac387c)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[7810] dbg: razor2: razor2 is available, version 2.77

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8ab20e0)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop from @INC

[7810] dbg: reporter: network tests on, attempting SpamCop

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop=HASH(0x8d158b8)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL=HASH(0x8d3e8c4)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold=HASH(0x8d26aec)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x8d2bff0)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader=HASH(0x8d318f4)

[7810] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[7810] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x8d39430)

[7810] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/chkpt\.zdnet\.com\/chkpt\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[7810] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/www(?:\d+)?\.nate\.com\/r\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[7810] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/.+\.gov\/(?:.*\/)?externalLink\.jhtml\?.*url=(.*?)(?:&.*)?$/i

[7810] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/redir\.internet\.com\/.+?\/.+?\/(.*)$/i

[7810] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/(?:.*?\.)?adtech\.de\/.*(?:;|\|)link=(.*?)(?:;|$)/i

[7810] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http.*?/redirect\.php\?.*(?<=[?&])goto=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i

[7810] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^https?:/*(?:[^/]+\.)?emf\d\.com/r\.cfm.*?&r=(.*)'i

[7810] info: config: failed to parse, now a plugin, skipping: ok_languages_cn en de no sv

[7810] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x8d39430) implements 'finish_parsing_end'

[7810] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[7810] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[7810] dbg: bayes: using username: root

[7810] dbg: bayes: database connection established

[7810] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[7810] dbg: bayes: unable to initialize database for root user, aborting!

[7810] dbg: config: score set 1 chosen.

[7810] dbg: bayes: database connection established

[7810] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[7810] dbg: bayes: unable to initialize database for root user, aborting!

[7810] dbg: dns: testing resolver nameservers: 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.1

[7810] dbg: dns: trying (3) apache.org...

[7810] dbg: dns: looking up NS for 'apache.org'

[7810] dbg: dns: NS lookup of apache.org using 192.168.1.2 succeeded => DNS available (set dns_available to override)

[7810] dbg: dns: is DNS available? 1

[7810] dbg: received-header: unknown format: <snip>

[7810] dbg: received-header: unparseable: <snip>

[7810] dbg: received-header: unparseable: from cephalochordal.astigmatically.net by achlorhydria.arrear.net with SMTP; Wed, 04 Jan 2006 21:20:16 -0500

[7810] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted:

[7810] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted:

[7810] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[7810] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[7810] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[7810] dbg: message: added part, type: text/plain

[7810] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[7810] dbg: message: no encoding detected

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org., set sblxbl-notfirsthop

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-accredit.habeas.com., set habeas-firsttrusted

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org., set sblxbl

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-other.bondedsender.org., set bsp-untrusted

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined.njabl.org., set njabl-notfirsthop

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined.njabl.org., set njabl

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined-HIB.dnsiplists.completewhois.com., set whois

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL list.dsbl.org., set dsbl-notfirsthop

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL bl.spamcop.net., set spamcop

[7810] dbg: dns: _check_rbl_addresses RBL blackhole.securitysage.com., set securitysage

[7810] dbg: dns: launching DNS A query for yahoo.co.in.blackhole.securitysage.com. in background

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-trusted.bondedsender.org., set bsp-firsttrusted

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined-HIB.dnsiplists.completewhois.com., set whois-notfirsthop

[7810] dbg: dns: _check_rbl_addresses RBL rhsbl.ahbl.org., set ahbl

[7810] dbg: dns: launching DNS A query for yahoo.co.in.rhsbl.ahbl.org. in background

[7810] dbg: dns: checking A and MX for host yahoo.co.in

[7810] dbg: dns: launching DNS A query for yahoo.co.in in background

[7810] dbg: dns: launching DNS MX query for yahoo.co.in in background

[7810] dbg: dns: _check_rbl_addresses RBL fulldom.rfc-ignorant.org., set rfci_envfrom

[7810] dbg: dns: launching DNS A query for yahoo.co.in.fulldom.rfc-ignorant.org. in background

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL dnsbl.sorbs.net., set sorbs-notfirsthop

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL dnsbl.sorbs.net., set sorbs

[7810] dbg: dns: checking RBL iadb.isipp.com., set iadb-firsttrusted

[7810] dbg: uri: parsed uri found, baseboard.y838x.com

[7810] dbg: uri: cleaned parsed uri, baseboard.y838x.com

[7810] dbg: uri: cleaned parsed uri, http://baseboard.y838x.com

[7810] dbg: uri: parsed domain, y838x.com

[7810] dbg: uri: parsed uri found, http://baseboard.y838x.com

[7810] dbg: uri: cleaned parsed uri, http://baseboard.y838x.com

[7810] dbg: uri: parsed domain, y838x.com

[7810] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[7810] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=0

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_MSGID ======> got hit: "<"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SANE_MSGID ======> got hit: "<7A020.UG68.5dl7.879K2A1H9@localhost>

[7810] dbg: rules: "

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __CT_TEXT_PLAIN ======> got hit: "text/plain"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_HOST ======> got hit: "@localhost>"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SARE_HEAD_MIME_VALID ======> got hit: "1.0"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __CT ======> got hit: "t"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __TOCC_EXISTS ======> got hit: "a"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_SUBJECT ======> got hit: "R"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_RCVD ======> got hit: "<"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_X_MAILER ======> got hit: "P"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MIME_VERSION ======> got hit: "1"

[7810] dbg: eval: all '*From' addrs: leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in

[7810] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_subject_in_blacklist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x8d2bff0))

[7810] dbg: eval: trying Received header date for real time:  04 Jan 2006 21:20:16 -0500

[7810] dbg: eval: time_t from date=1136427616, rcvd= 04 Jan 2006 21:20:16 -0500

[7810] dbg: eval: all '*To' addrs: addr@myisp.net addrandgo-jo@myisp.net myhost@myisp.net addred@myisp.net addrer26@myisp.net addrer@myisp.net addrerman@myisp.net

[7810] dbg: rules: ran eval rule UNPARSEABLE_RELAY ======> got hit

[7810] dbg: rules: ran eval rule SUSPICIOUS_RECIPS ======> got hit

[7810] dbg: eval: date chosen from message: Thu Jan  5 10:20:16 2006

[7810] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_subject_in_whitelist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x8d2bff0))

[7810] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=0.85

[7810] dbg: rules: ran body rule SARE_OBFUMONEY2 ======> got hit: "MOuNEY"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran body rule FUZZY_CREDIT ======> got hit: "cr edit"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "R"

[7810] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=3.406

[7810] dbg: rules: ran uri rule __LOCAL_PP_NONPPURL ======> got hit: "http://baseboard.y838x.com"

[7810] dbg: rules: ran uri rule __SARE_URI_ANY ======> got hit: "b"

[7810] dbg: bayes: database connection established

[7810] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[7810] dbg: bayes: unable to initialize database for root user, aborting!

[7810] dbg: bayes: not scoring message, returning undef

[7810] dbg: bayes: opportunistic call attempt failed, DB not readable

[7810] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __SARE_BODY_BLANKS_5_100 ======> got hit

[7810] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __SARE_BODY_BLNK_5_100 ======> got hit

[7810] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=3.406

[7810] dbg: rules: ran rawbody rule __VIRUS_WARNING192B ======> got hit: "-----------------------------------------------------------"

[7810] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=3.406

[7810] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_razor2_range (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8ab20e0))

[7810] dbg: info: entering helper-app run mode

[7810] dbg: info: leaving helper-app run mode

[7810] dbg: razor2: part=0 engine=4 contested=0 confidence=0

[7810] dbg: razor2: results: spam? 0

[7810] dbg: razor2: results: engine 8, highest cf score: 0

[7810] dbg: razor2: results: engine 4, highest cf score: 0

[7810] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_razor2 (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8ab20e0))

[7810] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_pyzor (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x8ac387c))

[7810] dbg: util: current PATH is: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6

[7810] dbg: util: executable for pyzor was found at /usr/bin/pyzor

[7810] dbg: pyzor: pyzor is available: /usr/bin/pyzor

[7810] dbg: info: entering helper-app run mode

[7810] dbg: pyzor: opening pipe: /usr/bin/pyzor  check < /tmp/.spamassassin7810eXWCFCtmp

[7814] dbg: util: setuid: ruid=0 euid=0

[7810] dbg: pyzor: [7814] finished:  exit=0x0100

[7810] dbg: pyzor: got response: 66.250.40.33:24441_(200, 'OK')_0_0

[7810] dbg: info: leaving helper-app run mode

[7810] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_dcc (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC=HASH(0x82e2bac))

[7810] dbg: dcc: dccifd is not available: no r/w dccifd socket found

[7810] dbg: util: executable for dccproc was found at /usr/bin/dccproc

[7810] dbg: dcc: dccproc is available: /usr/bin/dccproc

[7810] dbg: info: entering helper-app run mode

[7810] dbg: dcc: opening pipe: /usr/bin/dccproc -H -R < /tmp/.spamassassin7810eXWCFCtmp

[7815] dbg: util: setuid: ruid=0 euid=0

[7810] dbg: dcc: got response: X-DCC-EATSERVER-Metrics: ibm 1166; Body=25 Fuz1=45 Fuz2=45

[7810] dbg: info: leaving helper-app run mode

[7810] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[7810] dbg: dns: success for 5 of 5 queries

[7810] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 1000

[7810] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=5.325

[7810] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_from_in_auto_whitelist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL=HASH(0x8d3e8c4))

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based connected to DBI:mysql:spasql:localhost:3306

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based using username: root

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based get_addr_entry: found existing entry for leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in|ip=none

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in|ip=none scores 3/12.137

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: AWL active, pre-score: 5.325, autolearn score: 5.325, mean: 4.04566666666667, IP: undef

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based add_score: new count: 4, new totscore: 17.462 for leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in|ip=none

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: sql-based finish: disconnected from DBI:mysql:spasql:localhost:3306

[7810] dbg: auto-whitelist: post auto-whitelist score: 4.68533333333333

[7810] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=4.68533333333333

[7810] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=4.68533333333333

[7810] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=4.68533333333333

[7810] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=4.68533333333333

[7810] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold=HASH(0x8d26aec) implements 'autolearn_discriminator'

[7810] dbg: learn: auto-learn: currently using scoreset 1

[7810] dbg: learn: auto-learn: message score: 4.68533333333333, computed score for autolearn: 5.324

[7810] dbg: learn: auto-learn? ham=0.1, spam=12, body-points=4.475, head-points=2.768, learned-points=0

[7810] dbg: learn: auto-learn? no: inside auto-learn thresholds, not considered ham or spam

[7810] dbg: check: is spam? score=4.685 required=5

[7810] dbg: check: tests=AWL,DNS_FROM_RFC_ABUSE,DNS_FROM_RFC_POST,FUZZY_CREDIT,SARE_OBFUMONEY2,SUSPICIOUS_RECIPS,UNPARSEABLE_RELAY

[7810] dbg: check: subtests=__CT,__CT_TEXT_PLAIN,__HAS_MSGID,__HAS_RCVD,__HAS_SUBJECT,__HAS_X_MAILER,__LOCAL_PP_NONPPURL,__MIME_VER

SION,__MSGID_OK_HOST,__NONEMPTY_BODY,__RFC_IGNORANT_ENVFROM,__SANE_MSGID,__SARE_BODY_BLANKS_5_100,__SARE_

BODY_BLNK_5_100,__SARE_HEAD_MIME_VALID,__SARE_META_MURTY3,__SARE_URI_ANY,__TOCC_EXISTS,__VIRUS_WARNING192B

From leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in Wed Jan  4 20:20:11 2006

Return-Path: <leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in>

X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.1.0-gr0 (2005-09-13) on

        ibm.ecomate.com.cn

X-Spam-Level: ****

X-Spam-Status: No, score=4.7 required=5.0 tests=AWL,DNS_FROM_RFC_ABUSE,

        DNS_FROM_RFC_POST,FUZZY_CREDIT,SARE_OBFUMONEY2,SUSPICIOUS_RECIPS,

        UNPARSEABLE_RELAY autolearn=no version=3.1.0-gr0

Received: <snip>

X-IronPort-AV: i="3.99,331,1131339600";  d="scan'208";

   a="1162056367:sNHT19310676"

Received: from cephalochordal.astigmatically.net   by

   achlorhydria.arrear.net with SMTP; Wed, 04 Jan 2006 21:20:16 -0500

Date: Wed, 04 Jan 2006 23:18:16 -0300

From: "Hollie" <leprecaunzqtt@yahoo.co.in>

To: addr@myisp.net, addrandgo-jo@myisp.net, myhost@myisp.net, addred@myisp.net, addrer26@myisp.net, addrer@myisp.net, addrerman@myisp.net

Subject: Re:

Message-ID: <7A020.UG68.5dl7.879K2A1H9@localhost>

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-type: text/plain; charset=US-ASCII

Priority: normal

X-mailer: Pegasus Mail for Win32 (v3.12c)

Status: O

X-Evolution-Source: mbox:/var/spool/mail/user

X-Evolution: 0000062b-0010

Hey,

Cash Out Now!

Get a Specialist. Someone to take care of you every step of the way through the LOOAN process, from application through approval.

The real world is filled with ups and downs that may have a ufi unancial impact which can affect your ucr edit history. That\uffff\uffffs why our loan program accommodates a wide range of ucre udit scores and is custom-tailored to meet your requirements. The end result will be a home with a home ulo an you can afford.

We process all customer payments at our state-of-the-art payment processing center, which ensures timely, accurate processing of payments on the day they are received.

US D $ 290 ,000       uL0 uANS        are avai lable for only $255 / month! WE'RE uPRACT ICALLY uGIVIuNG uAWAY MOuNEY!

-----------------------------------------------------------

COPY the Addreuss below and paste in your WEuB BROuWSER:

baseboard.y838x.com

-----------------------------------------------------------

Valid for 24 Hrs.

7.

Luke is missing jumping today..

I don't miss jumping for three or four weeks..

Luke is missing jumping today..

The librarians don't remember skiing for more than an hour..

Later,

Meghan Peel

----------

## mnagl

how did you solve it? i've the same problem here.

----------

